# TGM Video Parts 1, 2, 3,4,5 and 6



## Arana (7 Apr 2008)

Here's part 1 of the video from the TGM...Display Tank Part 1   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8-WCumOKKQ

Here's Part 2...Display Tank Part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2d6TQuGPGk

Here's part 3 entitled "and the mist rolls in"   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTZ6e5IGTS8

Here's Part 4... Small Display Tank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwuVoD0diNY

Here's Part 5... Demonstration Tank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWVsgCUqQLo

Here's Part 6... Tropica Plants Galore

Enjoy  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuNneA2AiDs


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: TGM Video*

Excellent.  I see myself scurrying away from the camera there   I hate being on the lense side!


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: TGM Video*

At least you made me feel as though i was 'half' there lol. I like how they have made the tanks viewable from all angles.


----------



## Arana (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: TGM Video Parts 1 & 2*

 I have added part 2, link at the top


----------



## Superman (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: TGM Video Parts 1 & 2*

I'm featured waaaay too much in the first vid.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: TGM Video Parts 1 & 2*

Nice one, Mark!


----------



## Azaezl (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: TGM Video Parts 1 & 2*

  Wow!! I really wish I'd gone! But I'm having to save every penny for august when I shall be setting up my 4fters(and maybe an arc tank as well). My husband has promised to take me somewhere aquatic related when we visit Liverpool around June to make up for it so it's not all bad  Any suggestions?


----------



## John Starkey (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: TGM Video Parts 1 & 2*



			
				Azaezl said:
			
		

> Wow!! I really wish I'd gone! But I'm having to save every penny for august when I shall be setting up my 4fters(and maybe an arc tank as well). My husband has promised to take me somewhere aquatic related when we visit Liverpool around June to make up for it so it's not all bad  Any suggestions?



Hi Azaezl, what about TGM it on the way to liverpool,    regards john.


----------



## Arana (7 Apr 2008)

*Re: TGM Video Parts 1, 2 & 3*

Just added part 3...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTZ6e5IGTS8


----------



## TDI-line (8 Apr 2008)

*Re: TGM Video Parts 1, 2 & 3*

Nice work Mark.


----------



## Arana (8 Apr 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> Here's part 1 of the video from the TGM...Display Tank Part 1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8-WCumOKKQ
> 
> ...



The videos just don't do it justice!


----------



## John Starkey (9 Apr 2008)

Hi Arana, well done mate splendid effort,regards john


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2008)

Great videos, its shame I couldn't make it, if there is a next time I will make sure I won't miss it.
Thanks for sharing


----------

